# Double Violin Concerti in E Minor "Romantic"



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Started a new composition for Double solo Violins with a Viola & Cello, like my other posts I will update photos as I go along, I havent finished the first page yet, but it should be done within the next 2-4 days because of the Jobcentre and the job searching I have to do takes up alot of my time :/

About the piece itself, it is a sort of programme music, I want the 2nd Violin to represent myself, ascending notes striving to reach love; the 1st Violin, ascending alot to reach it but never quite making it - as I never have had luck in life, with the 1st Violin reaching the high E tonic and even higher notes which are far and out of reach of the 2nd Violin, and eventually ending in a "sort of but not traditonal" deceptive cadence with the first Violin managing to land on the tonic E, but myself as the 2nd Violin unable to, along with the Viola and Cello not ending on the tonic creating and ending with a sense of uncertainty - that I have about not just about finding love, but will I even be alive for much longer?

Going to be Largo (slow) tempo and just a single long developed movement in sonata form.

Inspired by Bach's work of the same type of Concerto:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Started a new composition for Double solo Violins with a Viola & Cello, like my other posts I will update photos as I go along, I havent finished the first page yet, but it should be done within the next 2-4 days because of the Jobcentre and the job searching I have to do takes up alot of my time :/
> 
> About the piece itself, it is a sort of programme music, I want the 2nd Violin to represent myself, ascending notes striving to reach love; the 1st Violin, ascending alot to reach it but never quite making it - as I never have had luck in life, with the 1st Violin reaching the high E tonic and even higher notes which are far and out of reach of the 2nd Violin, and eventually ending in a "sort of but not traditonal" deceptive cadence with the first Violin managing to land on the tonic E, but myself as the 2nd Violin unable to, along with the Viola and Cello not ending on the tonic creating and ending with a sense of uncertainty - that I have about not just about finding love, but will I even be alive for much longer?
> 
> ...


Yes you will, you have to finish composing all those pieces first Jamie.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't hold your breath, Pugg. It appears that not many his pieces get to final double bars, which I believe he actually stated a while back in an older post.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Vasks said:


> Don't hold your breath, Pugg. It appears that not many his pieces get to final double bars, which I believe he actually stated a while back in an older post.


True indeed, although it is just a matter of time until I complete them all, they just take longer because I am more willing to strive for perfection and not just crank out any old garbage.


----------

